# NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V



## mefohunter84 (28. Januar 2007)

Gerade in einem anderen Thread entdeckt. Aber ich denke, daß das hier gut rein paßt.

http://www.portal-fischerei.de/filea...kuesten-Vo.pdf

§ 5 ist zu beachten.

Schonzeiten jetzt in M-V:

15.09. bis 14.12.!!!  

Hier noch eine Frage an die Spezies!
Ist die Küstenfischereiordnung von M-V auch für die Berufsfischer oder Nebenerwerbsfischer gültig? ;+  |kopfkrat 


Mich persönlich stinken diese Verschiebungen langsam an! Nachdem die Küstenkarten gedruckt sind und an die Ausgabestellen verteilt wurden, erfolgen solche Änderungen. Können die Verantwortlichen Beschlüsse dieses Ausmaßes nicht schon etwas früher treffen? Wie zu Schildbürgers Zeiten!!! #d


----------



## MefoProf (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

Deutschland und sein Beamtentum #d. Bin froh, dass ich damit so gut wie nix mehr zu tun habe.


----------



## Dipsdive (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Ist die Küstenfischereiordnung von M-V auch für die Berufsfischer oder Nebenerwerbsfischer gültig? ;+ |kopfkrat


 
Diverse Paragraphen beziehen sich auf die Fischer.....von daher nicht nur für uns Angler gültig.

Wirklich schade, dass die Schonzeit immer weiter in die Saison verlegt wird. Erst der 31.10. dann der 30.11. und nun der 14.12. #d 

Danke für die Infos....hab´s auch im BAC-Forum veröffentlicht!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

Danke Rolf.....

ist zwar eine wichtige Info, aber auf sowas hätte ich dann doch gerne verzichtet #d 

Ein echter "Beamtenstreich".......


----------



## der Berufsfischer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Frage an die Spezies!
> Ist die Küstenfischereiordnung von M-V auch für die Berufsfischer oder Nebenerwerbsfischer gültig? ;+ |kopfkrat


ja dies ist auch für alle fischer gültig


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

Nur leider halten sich die dummen Forellen nicht dran, wenn die Berufsfischer ihre Dorschnetze auf 6m aufstellen. Die schwimmen da einfach rein und verrecken...:r :r :r :v


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

steht nicht auch im gesetz das du deine netze so zu stellen hast das du die geschonte fischart zu berücksichtigen hast??
§7  küfo  mfg.e.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

@ esox
ja das steht da auch drin aber bei 200 netzen die nach dorsch gestellt werden läßt es sich kaum vermeiden das da ab und zu mal eine mefo drin ist


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> @ esox
> ja das steht da auch drin aber bei 200 netzen die nach dorsch gestellt werden läßt es sich kaum vermeiden das da ab und zu mal eine mefo drin ist


gegen ab und an sagt man ja nix.habe aber schon netze stehen sehen...  wie sagt man: man soll den ast auf dem man sitzt nich absägen.mfg.e.:c wie letzten winter 6 wochen unter eis!!!da fällt man vom glauben ab.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

ja 6 wochen ist etwas lang. also wir lassen die netze im winter meisten nur einen tag stehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> ja 6 wochen ist etwas lang. also wir lassen die netze im winter meisten nur einen tag stehen.


es gibt sone und solche wie überall!!


----------



## der Berufsfischer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

ja leider. solchen leuten sollte aber der fischereischein abgenommen werden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> ja leider. solchen leuten sollte aber der fischereischein abgenommen werden


da hast du vollkommen recht.#6


----------



## sundeule (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

Schade das!

Mit den Fischern muss man dann mal sehen. Meist bin ich da etwas zurückhaltend - die Fischer leben halt davon. Bezüglich der Mefofischerei schwillt mir allerdings oft der Kamm, da die Netze auf Rügen häufig bis fast an den Strand gelegt werden. Es gibt hier halt im Unterschied zu SH keine 200m-Regelung.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*



sundeule schrieb:


> Schade das!
> 
> Mit den Fischern muss man dann mal sehen. Meist bin ich da etwas zurückhaltend - die Fischer leben halt davon. Bezüglich der Mefofischerei schwillt mir allerdings oft der Kamm, da die Netze auf Rügen häufig bis fast an den Strand gelegt werden. Es gibt hier halt im Unterschied zu SH keine 200m-Regelung.


auch bei rügen müß man 200m von land abbleiben mit den stellnetzen


----------



## Dipsdive (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> auch bei rügen müß man 200m von land abbleiben mit den stellnetzen


Hallo Berufsfischer,
ich kann in der Küstenfischereiverordnung keine Stelle finden, wo diese 200 Meter Regelung gennant wird #c 

*Unter § 20 Ordnung beim Fischfang*
(7) "......ein Abstand von 200 Metern zu Schiffsanlegern, Seebrücken und Molen einzuhalten."

Vom Ufer ist da aber nichts zu lesen! Von daher lag sundeule da richtig! Aber natürlich schön, dass du trotzdem 200 Meter Abstand zum Ufer einhälst


----------



## sundeule (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

Und dann sieht es oft so aus (Bilder vom Januar 06):


----------



## sundeule (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

und so:


----------



## der Berufsfischer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

sorry jungs bekomme die bilder nicht hochgeladen aber im küstenalmanach steht es so drin das jeder fischer der stelnetze fischt 200m von land abbleiben muß


----------



## der Berufsfischer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

sorry jetzt geht es mit den bildern. wenn ihr sowas seht ruft doch sofort die wapo an und meldet es. also ich werde es heute nachmittag mal raussuchen. jeder netzkutter hat 200m abstand zu halten sowohl bei molen oder sonstigem. das gilt für uns berufsfischer wie für die neben erwerbsfischer.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Nur leider halten sich die dummen Forellen nicht dran, wenn die Berufsfischer ihre Dorschnetze auf 6m aufstellen. Die schwimmen da einfach rein und verrecken...:r :r :r :v


dennn kommentar hättest du dir auch sparen können. hättest in der zeit mal lieber einkaufen sollen


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

Oh, ich war schon ganz enttäuscht.... nach 7 eigenen Zwischenthreads hat er es gemerkt. Stark!

Ich finde schon, das der Kommentar berechtigt ist. Ich muß mir doch bloß anschauen, was da in der Schonzeit so angelandet wird.
Netze machen keinen Unterschied. Sie murksen eben alles ab.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

@ dolfin
überlegst du überhaupt wenn du was schreibst?
ich glaube nicht das irgend ein fischer seine mefos in der schonzeit bei einer genossenschaft abgeben kann weil die genossenschaften sowas in der schonzeit gar nicht annehmen.möchte echt mal wissen wo du sowas beobachtest??


----------



## lügenbaron (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

Und wie soll man das nun verstehen Dolfin ?
Sollen alle Fischer jetzt ihren Beruf aufgeben ?#d 



Gruß aus Ahrensburg Heiko


----------



## Dipsdive (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> ......aber im küstenalmanach steht es so drin das jeder fischer der stelnetze fischt 200m von land abbleiben muß


Was ist denn ein Küstenalmanach #c  ;+


----------



## der Berufsfischer (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

ein küstenalmanach ist ein nachschlagewerk aus 4 bänden in denen die wichtigsten vorschriften und nautischen informationen für die berufs- sportschifffahrt sowie der fischerei in nord- und ostsee und auf den deutschen seeschiffahrtsstraßen


----------



## Dipsdive (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

ok, aber die Küstenfischereiverordnung ist doch wohl dem Küstenalmanach übergeordnet. 

Also ist das dann eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung, oder?


----------



## der Berufsfischer (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

das nochmal zu der 200m grenze
 habe es gefunden im küstenalmanach3 2.A.39 seite 8. da steht:§14 stellnetz-und reusenfischerei (1)in den küstengewässern der ostsee ist in einem streifen,dessen seewärtige begrenzung in 200m abstand von der uferlinie verläuft, die fischerei mit stellnetzen einschließlich heringsstellnetzen verboten. 
der küstenalmanach ist der fischereiverodnung nicht untergeordnet


----------



## Dipsdive (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

Hallo Berufsfischer,
also irgendwie ist die Sache noch nicht rund für mich #c 

Die Küstenfischereiverordnung sieht ja nun diverse Regeln vor, wie sich Angler und Fischer in den Küstengewässern verhalten müssen. 
Wie genau Netze zu kennzeichnen sind, was genau auf den Netzfahnen zu stehen hat, Mindestabstände zu Molen, Schiffsanlegern und Seebrücken (*nicht aber zum Ufer!*)....diverse Regeln zu Langleinen und Reusen.

Nun gibt es aber auch noch den *Küstenalmanach.* Da stehen Regeln, die ausschließlich euch Fischer betreffen. 

Du schreibst nun, der Almanach ist nicht der Küstenfischereiverordnung unterworfen. Was ist denn der Almanach überhaupt? Eine Verordnung oder gar nur eine Anweisung für die Fischer? 

Und, da die 200 Meter Regelung zum Ufer nicht in der Küfo steht, aber in dem Almanach aufgeführt wird, muss der Almanach eigentlich der Küfo untergeordnet sein. Denn gleichrangige Verordnungen mit in sich widersprechenden Paragraphen hat der Gesetzgeber sicher nicht vorgesehen.

Also irgendwie blick ich da noch nicht durch!


----------



## lügenbaron (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

§ 14 Stellnetz und Reusenfischerei Küfo S-H

Ließ da mal was da steht

Gruß aus Ahrensburg Heiko


----------



## Dipsdive (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> § 14 Stellnetz und Reusenfischerei Küfo S-H
> 
> Ließ da mal was da steht
> 
> Gruß aus Ahrensburg Heiko


Ja.....ich habe gelesen was da steht!

§14 Stellnetz und Reusenfischerei
(1) In den Küstengewässern der Ostsee ist in einem Streifen, dessen seewärtige Begrenzung in *200 m Abstand von der Uferlinie verfolgt*, die Fischerei mit Stellnetzen einschließlich Heringsstellnetzen *verboten*. 

Aber Rügen liegt ja bekanntlich in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und da gelten die Gesetze/Verordnungen aus Schleswig-Holstein nicht. 
Also müssen wir uns die Mühe machen, in die Verordnung von MacPom zu schauen. Und da, ich wiederhole mich jetzt gerne, *ist so eine seewärtige Begrenzung nicht aufgeführt!*


----------



## sundeule (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> Aber Rügen liegt ja bekanntlich in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und da gelten die Gesetze/Verordnungen aus Schleswig-Holstein nicht.
> Also müssen wir uns die Mühe machen, in die Verordnung von MacPom zu schauen. Und da, ich wiederhole mich jetzt gerne, *ist so eine seewärtige Begrenzung nicht aufgeführt!*


 
 So ist es! Leider keine gibt es keine Handhabe bei dem sich ständig wiederholenden Trauerspiel in MV!


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

Vielen Dank für die aufschlußreichen Informationen! #6 
Natürlich ist das mit den Stellnetzen wichtig, aber ich wollte nur ne Info geben über die geänderte Schonzeit bezüglich der Meefos und Lachse in M-V! |rolleyes 
Das der 200m Abstand in M-V nicht bindend ist, ist mir bekannt. Mir ging es auch nur um die Frage, ob auch Fischer, (Berufs- oder Nebenerwerbsfischer) sich an die Schonzeiten halten *müssen*!!!   #6 
Aber auch dazu habe ich in den ersten Postings eine eindeutige Erklärung gefunden. Die Schonzeit gilt also für *A L L E !!! *  Vielen Dank noch mal für die Infos! #6  #h


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

|krach:

Das mit der Stellnetzfischerei in Meck Pom ist echt sch....
Gestern war Steinbeck absolut zugestellt. 50 Meter vom Strand entfernt war Netz an Netz gestellt. Zum :v


----------



## Byron (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

Moin mefohunter84.........
das ist ja echt zum kotzen:v !!!
Wenn das so weiter geht ist die Schonzeit bald vom
01.11 - 31.01! Auf eine Art ist Ist eine generelle Schonzeit ja nachzuvollziehen, aber es kann nicht sein das diese immer weiter in die Fangsaison geschoben wird! Meiner Meinung sollte
man das hier wie in SH und DK machen, da funktioniert es ja auch!#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

@ Byron |wavey: 

Kann deinen Frust gut nachvollziehen. Ich selber habe z.B. in der Wismarer Bucht am Jahresende und Jahresanfang überaus selten gefärbte Fische bekommen. Eventuell ist mal ein Absteiger dabei, der nicht viel auf den Gräten hat. Aber die Jahre sind auch recht verschieden. Bei mir gab es dort Jahre, da habe ich im November (damals galt ne andere Schonzeit) tolle Mweefos bekommen. Die letzten zwei Jahre jedoch kaum noch. Aber was soll`s. Ich wollte nur mal darauf aufmerksam machen! |bla:  |wavey:


----------



## eastspöket (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: NEU!!! Änderung der Schonzeit für Meefo und Lachs in M-V*

@byron
@mefohunter84
Ich bin da eurer Meinung#6 
Wie war nochmal der Spruch vom alten Kaiser IN MECK-POMM 
100Jahre ......? Oder so !?


----------

